# Merrick Backcountry Raw Infused



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been feeding our puppy Blue Buffalo Wilderness chicken formula. I am pleased with the food but one of our dogs doesn't love it so I have researched other foods. I have fed Orijen with other dogs and they have loved that as well. This time, I want to try Merrick Backcountry Raw Infused. My main question is why do yo have to feed them so much? My pup is 23 weeks old and weighs 53ish lbs. According to the Merrick food chart, we should feed him 5.5-6 cups of food/day. With Wilderness and Orijen they say it should be almost half of that (3.5 cups/day). My understanding is that with high-quality foods you would feel less than you would with other foods. Merrick is obviously a high-quality food like Orijen or Wilderness. Can anyone help me understand why this is the case? Thanks!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I ignore the amounts suggested on the bag. Just go by how he looks. If you can feel his ribs and spine when you pet him, he is good. If he is too skinny you feed more, if he gets too heavy, feed less. Like people, most dogs are too heavy and we aren't used to what 'fit' looks like anymore.


----------



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

I can see that. I guess I just use the chart on the bag as a guide to start with and I was surprised that it requires almost twice the food as the other types of food that are similar quality. And, when I go on the website there is a food calculator and they want you to put in the puppy's desired weight etc. Not sure how to answer any of that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

NateB said:


> I can see that. I guess I just use the chart on the bag as a guide to start with and I was surprised that it requires almost twice the food as the other types of food that are similar quality. And, when I go on the website there is a food calculator and they want you to put in the puppy's desired weight etc. Not sure how to answer any of that.


It seems a lot of food for a dog his age. I would start with the following: 3 x a day 1.5 cup and see how he does. You can quickly see what his body does on that amount. Don't go by his hungry eyes. Some will eat until they are as fat as a barrel.
You know to keep him calm for at least an hour after kibble to prevent bloat and not feed him right after exercise but wait until his body is calm again?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Wellll .. Merrick Backcountry (I used beef for comparisons) has 374 cal/cup. Orijen has 449 cal/cup. BB Wilderness Chicken has 409 cal/cup.


----------



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

We do have a pretty good feeding routine. Right now we do two meals a day. 2.5 cups in the morning and 1.5 cups at night, maybe 2 at night depending on how hard he has worked in the day. I try to make it so he is always wanting more and never lethargic because of overeating. We don't let him work too hard near meal times as I do not want to cause bloat or vomiting.


----------



## NateB (Nov 16, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> Wellll .. Merrick Backcountry (I used beef for comparisons) has 374 cal/cup. Orijen has 449 cal/cup. BB Wilderness Chicken has 409 cal/cup.


How do you determine how many calories your pup needs/day?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I feed by condition for the most part. I have a set amount I start with and then up the amount or lower it depending on whether my dog is getting too lean or putting on a bit. From 6 months to almost 2 years old, Varik was eating up to 6 cups a day for a while. I determined at that time, that he was requiring between 2200-2600 calories a day. At 3, he's now down to 3-4 cups a day, which is around 1400-1800 calories a day. That doesn't include extras I give him (chicken thighs, chicken leg quarters, turkey necks, watermelon <he takes after his mama .. he LOVES watermelon>, etc.).


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Your vet should be able to tell you how many calories per day your dog needs. Mine gave me a new number every time I came in for puppy shots and it helped me to compre that to what I had guessed I ought to be feeding him.

There was a time I was feeding him six cups a day, but it didn't last too long. 

I like to be able to see his ribs when he moves and feel a nice little waist but I don't like him looking rail thin and when I have tried to feed him less and keep him thinner he was more inclined to try and inhale any garbage or poop or whatever he could find on our walks. I would rather keep him a little less hungry than have hum trying to eat nasty stuff constantly and sometimes making himself sick...


----------

